# Ya pas un forum X11 ?



## patlek (2 Novembre 2003)

Voilà, ayant installé Panther , j' ai rajouté X11 en me disant "chouette, a moi les applis du monde open source"...
J' ai tenté d' installer Cinepaint*... Ben c' est pas gagné... open office pareil... Je comprend rien... Pourquoi il n' y a pas un forum special X11... X11 a à priori plus d' avenir que "classic" ...

... Help wanted...

*A trouver sur http://sourceforge.net/ 
Acces a la homepage: http://cinepaint.sourceforge.net/


----------



## dedoli (2 Novembre 2003)

Plus d'avenir, peut-être, mais pour Apple, l'important est de faire évoluer vers MacOs X tous les gens qui utilisent encore leurs applis avec leur ancien systême Mac OS 9 (= classic)


----------



## dedoli (2 Novembre 2003)

Sinon, tu peux poser tes questions dans le forum  Unix, Linux &amp; Open Source


----------



## kitetrip (2 Novembre 2003)

> Dedoli
> Membre
> Enregistré(e) le : 10/06/2001
> Messages: 96
> Lieu : France, Tours



Chouette ! Un tourengeau ! lol

Ahem..Hum...


----------



## dedoli (2 Novembre 2003)

Depuis quelques mois seulement, mais nous sommes tous habitants de la planète


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2003)

dedoli a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'avenir, peut-être, mais pour Apple, l'important est de faire évoluer vers MacOs X tous les gens qui utilisent encore leurs applis avec leur ancien systême Mac OS 9 (= classic)


Bof, çà, c'est secondaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le but d'Apple est d'amener les pro-unix/linux au Mac ; mais pour eux, il n'y a pas besoin de leur faire un dessin pour X11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'autre part, il y a certes le forum  Unix, Linux &amp; Open Source mais pour les plus curieux il y a surtout le site de  Projectomega...


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Novembre 2003)

pour installer des applications après avoir installé X11, va voir Fink
http://fink.sourceforge.net/


----------



## patlek (3 Novembre 2003)

J' ai installé fink... reste que j' esperais une integration de X11, et un systeme d' installation des applications plus simple....

Je dirais que ya encore du chemin a faire avant qu'un clampin comme moi puisse utiliser X11


----------



## Tiff (12 Juin 2004)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel eMac, fourni avec deux dvd d'installation.
J'ai installé les outils développeurs, mais je ne trouve nulle part trace de x11.
Où est-il caché ?


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Juin 2004)

Tiff a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Où est-il caché ?



si tu avais les 4 CD de Panther, je t'aurais dis que X11 est sur le 3ème et que pour installer fink il te faudra installer X11 SDK qui est sur le 4ème (dev tools) mais là avec 2 DVD, difficile à dire...

n'aurais tu pas X11 préinstallé sur ton emac et donc l'appli serait dans Utilitaires ?


----------



## tatouille (16 Juin 2004)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> J' ai installé fink... reste que j' esperais une integration de X11, et un systeme d' installation des applications plus simple....
> 
> Je dirais que ya encore du chemin a faire avant qu'un clampin comme moi puisse utiliser X11



pourtant c'est assez simple puisque des graphistes chez moi ont installés ca directe
pour utiliser the gimp sans poser de question il ont lu les readmes et la doc

courage c'est pas la mer à boire suffit de prendre sont temps et lire


----------



## patlek (17 Juin 2004)

Certs, mais moi, je suis du genre, il faut juste un boutonnio a appuyer dessus a droite t un un boutonnio  appuyer dessus a gauche... A la limite, je veux juste bien rentrer mon mot de passe de mon compte...  c' est le mieux que je puisse faire!! (faut surtout pas me parler de "terminal" et de "commandes"!)

Sinon , un truc curieux, je suis aller sur le site "project Omega", et j' ai été sur le forum du site, ce qui m' a ramené ici, et maintenant, depuis, j' ai l' toute l' interface du forum Mac Génération, qui est au look blanc, et au nom de project Oméga... !)


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Juin 2004)

à ce moment, utilise les services de certains sites qui compilent tout ça et en font des applications presque comme toutes les autres (tu as quand même besoin bien souvent de X11)

par ex ici
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/unix_open_source/
tu peux en trouver pas mal mais ce n'est pas (de loin) aussi complet qu'avec Fink

tu peux néanmoins charger un très bon package de Gimp 2 par exemple.


----------

